# Fehlerhaftes Windows Update blockiert alles



## Hale (29. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem, welches ich durch googeln und meine eigenen Kentnisse nichtlösen konnte.

Der Sachverhalt:
Ich habe auf meinem Laptop einen Teamfoundation Server von Microsoft installiert. Hierfür gibt es laut meinem Windows Update 2 Updates, wobei eines der beiden schon erfolgreich heruntergeladen. Wenn ich meinen Rechner nun normal herunterfahre und er das Windows Update installieren möchte, benötigt der Rechner ca. 10-15 Minuten bis er herunterfährt, wobei die ganze Zeit angezeigt wird, dass das Windows Update installiert wird. 
Wenn ich den rechner nun wieder starte, zeigt mir mein Windows immernoch an, dass es dieses Update installieren möchte. Daraufhin wollte ich das update manuell installieren, wobei jedoch esagt wird, dass ein anderes Setup bereits installiert wird und mein jetziges dadurch blockiert. Dies passiert auch wenn ich versuche ein anderes Proramm zu installieren.
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Update für das SP1 vom TFS, wobei ich das SP1 noch nicht installiert habe. Dies kann ich aber auf Grund der Setupblockade ebenfalls nicht installieren.

Weiterhin habe ich letzten für ein anderes Projekt alle SQL-Dienste und den IIS-Dienst beenden müssen, ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob das damit zusammenhängt.


Meine Frage an euch ist, wie ich dieses Setup installieren kann und meinen Rechner somit wieder normal nutzen kann und ob es eventuell klappt, dass er die angebliche Installation von dem Setup abbricht, wenn ich den TFS wieder deinstalliere.

Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Hale


----------



## ComFreek (30. September 2012)

Hi,

kannst du das Update denn deaktivieren bzw. "verstecken" lassen? Vllt. mal verstecken, neustarten und wieder anzeigen bzw. installieren lassen.

Ansonsten könntest du den TFS auch neuinstallieren, wenn das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Hale (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ComFreek,

danke für deine Antwort.

Ich habe es über einen etwas anderen Weg temporär gelöst. Desweiteren habe ich mich mit jmd. anderen ausgetauscht, welcher auch diese Software benutzt und er hat das gleiche Problem.

Zu meiner Lösung:
Ich habe den Windows Dienst für das Windows Update deaktiviert und alle msiexec.exe und setup.exe, etc. prozesse beendet. somit konnte ich zumindest schonmal wieder normale Installationen ausführen.

Immernoch bestehendes Problem:
Ich kann dieses Update auch nicht manuell installieren und meinen TFS nicht deinstallieren, oder ich hatte zu wenig Geduld dafür.

Letzter Lösungsansatz:
Ich versuche meinen TFS auf das SP1 hochzuziehen und dann nochmal dieses Update zu installieren(da es ja eigentlich für das SP1 ist).

Wenn das nicht klappt, dann werde ich wohl meinen Rechner einmal neu aufsetzen um wenigstens die normale Funktion der Windowsupdates gewährleisten zu können.

Falls noch weritere Lösungsvorschläge hier eintreffen, werde ich natürlich sofort versuchen dieses ebenfalls umzusetzen. Sofern ich das nicht schon versucht habe.

Grüße
Hale


----------

